# feral comb and honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> not positive how safe it is.


When in doubt throw it out and if you dont want the bees to have it burry it.


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

If you want to refeed it, feed it to the bees it came from. if it is in the comb they have it anyway. use a candy board or shallow super over a solid inner cover, and keep opening it up to inspect it and add or remove comb as needed. This will help reduce the chance of them trying to build comb up there. And make sure they have plenty of room inside the hive for them, if they are crowded, they will still try to build up there in the "cavity". and make sure there is no brood in it, or they will still try to build around it.


----------

